# Sayco faucets



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I went to a house on Tuesday and repalced the seats and washers on the stems (stems were in good shape) Well yesterday she calls and said it still leaks alittle. So I want there today and put the cone shape washers on. So hopefully it will stop! But what if it doesn't any suggestions?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

3KP said:


> I went to a house on Tuesday and repalced the seats and washers on the stems (stems were in good shape) Well yesterday she calls and said it still leaks alittle. So I want there today and put the cone shape washers on. So hopefully it will stop! But what if it doesn't any suggestions?


We have a ton of Sayco here. Sometimes the body gets worn, and teflon on the seat will to help it seal.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

All I saw were sayco and delta in VA. Don't even bother changing out the washers, just change the whole stem out for new. Also put beeswax on the washer screw because they have a habit of unscrewing themselves. Also listen to what rick just said, he's 100% right on that one.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Best thing about sayco, was the handles. Until you tried to get them off.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Faucet puller. Never had an issue.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Faucet puller. Never had an issue.


Around here you could put a flywheel puller on them and they won't budge. they fuse themselves to the stem. I always keep sayco rebuild pacs on my truck, in case I need to snap the stem off.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thinking about it, I have had stems and pullers I've destroyed because the puller was pulled into the threads on the stem. I need to find a good quality handle puller.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't work to hard on sayco or gerber's getting the handles off. the total kits are easy to get so I just saw the handle and stem right off if they don't want to come off. i had 1 new gerber seat and stem I could not get to stop dripping. I changed washer and seat on new stem. I finally put another new stem in and it was fine. who knows what was wrong I did not investigate


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Thing I remember most about Sayco is their boxes with the L Ron Hubbard quotes on them.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

this is a quiz: what does the letters in sayco represent? :whistling2:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Sayco*

Sorry 
A-hole
You 
Can't
Open

Am I close?:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Steven A Young Co


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

we have a winner!!!!!!plumbus you are correct!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I always breathe a sigh of relief when i see a sayco because I know I have the parts for it and its usually repairable. Price pfister lav. seats fit the sayco valve too.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I liked 3kp's version better.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

leak1 said:


> this is a quiz: what does the letters in sayco represent? :whistling2:


Stephen A. Young Company


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Ever run across those Sayco faucets that don't have the threads for the trim barrels built on the valve body, but have a threaded ring that goes onto the stem? I hate those.


----------

